# male cat for breeding with my female



## spellhorn (Jun 21, 2011)

hi there

I'm all new to this but im looking for a male cat to breed with my female tortus shell. she is a gorgeous natured girl and would love for her to become a mum even just once. she is now over a year old and going in and out of season regularly. she is all up to date with her injections and no health problems at all.

if anyone is interested please let me know. i would really like to let her have the chance.

thanks  [/SIZE]


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

Oh dear. Consider yourself a lamb in the lions den. Take a deep breath and prepare yourself for the wrath


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh dear:nono: - oh dear :nono:- I'd run duck and hide - and read a few other threads to see what we are on about.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello! 

I don't know how to copy it into my post (I'm a bit dim that way ) but please see the very helpful sticky thread at the top of this section titled 'Reasons to spay/neuter your pets'. I'm sure if you root around throughout the forum and just on t'internet in general you'll soon realise why it really isn't the best of ideas to breed from your lovely girl. She isn't like you in that she doesn't feel the same broodiness in regards to having babies; from what I understand she won't be feeling that she needs 'the chance' to be a mum, she'll be feeling frustrated. It is best just to enjoy her as the lovely pet she is (not a hard task by the sounds of her).

Good luck!

Sparkles.


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

What breed is your cat? Where did you get her from? Please do not tell me she is a moggy...there are far,far too many moggys in rescue centres all other the UK so why anyone would want to breed more, I do not know.

What health tests has your girl had?


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

hello and welcome to the forum

Moggy breeding is a bit of a taboo on here, I understand that you would like to experience a litter of kittens, it is a wonderful experience. But I would like to add

Put on your tin hat and wait for the comments. Im not 'for' or 'against' the idea of moggy breeding but I do suggest you have a read at some of the other threads.

All this said dont be put off coming to the forum there are some very knowledgeable people on here that are willing to help...I just dont think you will find yourself a stud cat

sorry


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

If its the experience of having kittens then why not contact your local rescue centre and ask about fostering? I know my local rescue looks for fosterers to take on mums and kittens who have been given up..


----------



## LittleTyke (Apr 14, 2011)

I can almost guarantee that if your girl is a moggie (however beautiful she may be!) you won't find a reputable stud cat for her. Please please don't just let her out to get pregnant! Also, please make sure any stud that is willing to take her (so so unlikely!) is fully health tested and is the correct blood group for your girl.

Unfortunately it isn't as simple as letting them go at it, waiting 9 weeks and waking up to find a perfect litter of kittens. Without health checks, blood checks and the correct care you may lose all kittens as well as your darling girl.

If you're really keen to breed, start researching now, pop along to some cat shows and maybe see if you can shadow an experienced breeder. You then need a queen on the active register and you can go about it properly. 

There is nothing more magical than a nest of healthy, squirming newborn kittens. There is nothing worse than a dead queen and dead kittens. Please don't find this out the hard way!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Sparkles87 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I don't know how to copy it into my post (I'm a bit dim that way ) but please see the very helpful sticky thread at the top of this section titled 'Reasons to spay/neuter your pets'. I'm sure if you root around throughout the forum and just on t'internet in general you'll soon realise why it really isn't the best of ideas to breed from your lovely girl. She isn't like you in that she doesn't feel the same broodiness in regards to having babies; from what I understand she won't be feeling that she needs 'the chance' to be a mum, she'll be feeling frustrated. It is best just to enjoy her as the lovely pet she is (not a hard task by the sounds of her).
> 
> ...


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-breeding/140588-reasons-spay-neuters-your-pets.html

This is what Sparkles was talking about.Please read this and think very long and hard,then when you have done that if you still feel you want to go ahead then ,go back and read the link again.


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

My goodness- you really have been spared. I was expecting you to have been tounge lashed to within an inch of your life by now. Welcome to the forum by the way. You will learn that some of us are helpful, whilst others would love to hang, draw and quarter you.

Kittens are lovely to have around- but according to some members- moggie breeding is a vile and sinful practice........................


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

cat_gaga said:


> Kittens are lovely to have around- but according to some members- moggie breeding is a vile and sinful practice........................


I wouldnt go as far as to say that but I do not think it is a very fair or sensible thing to allow when so many are in rescue. If there was a pedigree breed of cat, that there were thousands of in rescue, then I would feel the same about the breeding of that particular breed.

When you have worked with rescues and have seen the poor homeless souls who are there through no fault of their own, then maybe you can understand...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

cat_gaga said:


> My goodness- you really have been spared. I was expecting you to have been tounge lashed to within an inch of your life by now.


Too tired:blink:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Before anyone was posting people were putting 'run hide' 'your be hung/drawn/quatered' ? 'only some of us are helpful'?? Yet no one has said anything nasty at all, everyone has given informative posts, I dont think posts like this should be said it just flames people esp when they arent going to say anything nasty, and just trying to be helpful.

Anyway heres my 2pennys worth:


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

cat_gaga said:


> My goodness- you really have been spared. I was expecting you to have been tounge lashed to within an inch of your life by now. Welcome to the forum by the way. You will learn that some of us are helpful, whilst others would love to hang, draw and quarter you.
> 
> Kittens are lovely to have around- but according to some members- moggie breeding is a vile and sinful practice........................


  I don't get it. People complain that certain members are rude and such towards newbies with questions like this, but when said members refrain from posting a reply/post in a way which is undisputably polite, the issue is raised anyway thus causing unneccesary conflict. Makes no sense.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

if we can't feed the trolls can we eat them instead - must be a good source of protein, if a little stringy!


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

cat_gaga said:


> My goodness- you really have been spared. I was expecting you to have been tounge lashed to within an inch of your life by now. Welcome to the forum by the way. You will learn that some of us are helpful, whilst others would love to hang, draw and quarter you.


You sound quite disappointed.


----------



## spellhorn (Jun 21, 2011)

Thank u to everyone u have all given me soo much to think abour. My girl was actually found in a cardboard box by my partner along with her sister who we took in. They have had all the checks i can get for them to do with disease malformaties heart problems and everything. I have been thinking about going to shows and talking to breeders asmy vet said the same thing to do. Anyway thank you again, if you can give me anymore advice it would be most appreciated.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

Please take the advice given, read the suggested threads and have your lovely cat neutered and either offer to foster for a local rescue or look seriously into breeding pedigrees properly after talking to breeders in depth if you still want to go down that road. 

Breeding is not a bed of roses, if you can cope with the expense and heartbreak of something going wrong then fine, just imagine the worst that could happen - the kittens could have a difficult birth and could die, even worse, your lovely girl could die - if you look at my recent thread about a foster home being needed you will realise what I mean. That was an experienced breeder whose gorgeous and much loved pedigree cat died after giving birth to 9 kittens, 7 of which have, so far survived. The breeder is absolutely devastsed at losing her cat, yet now has to struggle to hand rear at least some of the kittens, knowing that she may also lose all or some of them as well, could you bear to have the same thing happen to you? It happens more often that you would think, especially with a maiden queen. Is the potential loss of your girl really worth the risk?

We had the opportunity to breed when we bought a Selkirk girl on the active register from the breeder we had already had 2 from. She had been given back word on this one by a potential breeder and said that she trusted us to be honest and to let her know if we did want to breed so we could come to some arrangement on the price. We thought long and hard and whilst we were very, very tempted as the little girl is gorgeous and would, we are sure, have had stunning kittens, what stopped us was the thought that we could lose her if things went wrong. We knew we could never have coped with that.

Breeders breed because they believe passionately in a particular breed or breeds and have a genuine wish to imnprove that breed, not just because they want kittens. It takes many years, a lot of research and a LOT of money to do so successfully, plus a lot of heartache along the way unless they are very, very lucky. Even the most hardened of them suffer at some time or another. Bottom line, whilst 8 times out of 10 most breeders have no, or very few, problems, just ask yourselves if you could live the knowledge that if you did lose your girl it was because of YOUR (not the cat's) selfish desire to have kittens? I know I couldn't. 

I am not having a go here, just asking you to really think long and hard about what you want to do. An easy time, a happy mum and lots of cute fluffy kittens is a blessing, not a guarantee.

Carol


----------



## cat_gaga (Jan 6, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> Before anyone was posting people were putting 'run hide' 'your be hung/drawn/quatered' ? 'only some of us are helpful'?? Yet no one has said anything nasty at all, everyone has given informative posts, I dont think posts like this should be said it just flames people esp when they arent going to say anything nasty, and just trying to be helpful.
> 
> No sense of humour whatsoever. Stop taking everything so seriously. I'm basing my comments on the fact that some forum members usually get so annoyed with this sort of post that the thread gets closed down. And we all know who the usual suspects are too


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I think the recent banning activity may have had a sobering effect round here!

OP, I have to agree, your chances of finding a pedigree cat to mate with your girl are very low indeed, you will in any case only be breeding pretty moggies and in most parts of the country they are not in short supply. 

Let me make an alternative suggestion. If you are able to take on another cat, why not keep your eyes on the free ads sites where it is not uncommon to see people asking for homes for pregnant cats or even cats with kittens, often because the owners took on a cat whilst in rented accommodation and now they have to move and can't find a landlord who will accept pets. Rescuers look at these ads in horror because you never can tell what sort of homes the cats will end up in, but rescues are full. You could easily save a mum and a litter this way. 

Liz


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Hi Spellhorn,
I hope you have found the replies so far to your posting of interest.
I think many of us with gorgeous female cats have a wistful few thoughts of 'ooh, wouldn't it be lovely to have kittens' ( I know I did!! ) but as many have pointed out already, it is not realistically a good idea.
You tell us that she is a beautiful tortoiseshell pattern...but of course with a mix breed moggy there is NO way at all of telling what colour her offspring would be so you cannot hope for kittens that look, or act, like their mum.
Taking a female to a registered ( health checked ) stud will be costly....and the alternative of letting her loose to get pregnant would result in nothing less than gang rape by every flea bitten disease ridden tom in the neighbourhood....surely your little girl is more precious to you than that?
Cats can have up to 7 kittens in a litter, so while you may be able to keep a couple of the kittens for your self, homes would need to be found for the others and I am sure you know that not everyone will provide the standard of care that I am sure you do. People take on cute kittens, then dump them when they are grown or circumstances change. I just could not take that risk, knowing I had let that happen.
You have done a very special thing in rescuing this little cat from her terrible start in life, keep her safe and healthy now by neutering her.
Oh, and one last piece of advice....post some pics of her so we can admire her!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2011)

Ahhh bless! Please don't breed your wee girl, you rescued her...found her in a cardboard box, seems a bit wrong to me....how about you give her a fantastic healthy life, get her spayed & enjoy her  far to many moggies in rescue centres, abandoned kittens, pregnant abandoned mummy's etc! 

Breeding your lovely girl is of no benefit to her...yourself or the moggie breed, other than getting to cuddle kittens I can't see any positives!

Although it's your own choice


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

It is a breath of fresh air to read this post, advise has been given politely and respectfully and I can now see it really is possible to try and educate people without condoning something you don't agree with.

Please, please don't breed your lovely girl, your wish to raise a litter of kittens is admirable and you have been given great advise to try and take on a rescue queen or kittens. Your girl will be much happier and healthier spayed than mated with an unhealth tested male - pedigree or moggy. If you wish to breed from a girl of your own, investigate the breeds, go to shows and meet breeders and get a girl on active as it is a very exciting (and quite stressful) journey. You've been responsible in keeping her in and not accidentally pregnant for this long so I really hope you take the advise that has been given.

Welcome to the forum

Katy

Katy


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

Glad you changed your mind about the breeding


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Gem16 said:


> Glad you changed your mind about the breeding


Have I missed something?


----------

